# MX Leader: Vintage vs. Last 100??



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I know there have been several comments in this forum about the perceived subtleties between the original, vintage MX Leader frames, and those of the recent last batch of 100. 

So here's my question: Assuming all else is held equal (price, condition, etc), which bike would you rather have if you could have your choice? Or would you just stockpile as many as your budget and/or wife would allow?!

Sure, the newer bikes are well, newer, and have the added provenance of being one of a limited 100 issued, but the older bikes have the bling-bling factor with the chrome stays and legitimate pedigree of a vintage workhorse bike. 

Thoughts? Discuss amongst yourselves......


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

i purchased on a NOS Molteni MXL(circa 95)because it had the chrome and thats what i preferred and the top tube of the earlier models is a bit shorter than the late ones.and already had a TSX Motorola that bought new in 91 so did not need/want another Motorola bike.the last 100 did not matter in my opinion.a steel Merckx is a Merckx,all made in his same factory.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

What I would want is to have the limited 100 MX Leader as my prized bike and also a vintage one as a winter bike


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

Hmmm... interesting thought. I have a vintage Corsa Extra as my winter bike and a vintage MX Leader as my other bike.  Of course the MX Leader competes with the Colnago Master X Light for duty. Still haven't built the MX Leader Time Trial bike up yet though.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I bought the Corsa Extra 7-11 reissue after missing a couple of bids on ebay for the orginal version. Whichever way you decide is the right choice!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I'd look carefully at the geometry between the two. I was suprised to find how much my 14year old Corsa and newish MXL differed, both from each other and the published specs. I like my MXL a lot, but it has a higher BB, longer seat tube, longer head tube and the same exact size top tube when compared to the Corsa. I suspect that at time of manufacture, both the corsa and MXL had similar if not identical geometry, though I may be wrong.


----------

